# ## The Underground Rap Thread



## puffinbonez (Jan 4, 2010)

this thread is for all the people who like underground rapping, post some others if you have any you'd like to share.

i dont know if any of you heard of him, those of you who like underground rap might have, this kid is sick. he doesnt rap anymore though, im not sure why he stopped or what he does now, but check out some of these songs.


this song, "so sick" is one of his faster songs where hes just tearing it up with his wide ass vocabulary, just listen 
[youtube]nJorr8Pivu0[/youtube]


in this song hes rapping about his life, great lyrics & well put together, one of my favorites
[youtube]57zn_ZH9hPE[/youtube]

"for blood, audible missles & vocal dismissles, like pistols, tearin through mc's skeletal gristles"
[youtube]X6LBgZmrk7E[/youtube]


cheers


----------



## growitEZ (Jan 4, 2010)

idk i just think this shits dope
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=87sjqjs_0TU


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kIBBVHNZrCU


----------



## supertiger (Jan 7, 2010)

[youtube]dEbZ26Z8_D8[/youtube]
[youtube]mZIItWu5SXA[/youtube]


If you want to download a youtube video and save it as an mp3 : http://www.gazzump.com/

ECA


----------



## MRLD (Jan 7, 2010)

[youtube]b0HV20qgUVM[/youtube]


----------



## MRLD (Jan 7, 2010)

[youtube]zAd0btarXo0[/youtube]


----------



## Pipe Dream (Jan 7, 2010)

IF YOU LIVE IN LA AND LOVE HIP HOP GO CHECK OUT MY BOY TOMORROW (FRI) Big wax and dumbfoundead you lucky bastards!
http://www.youtube.com/user/waxandherbalt#p/a/f/0/Nd7KCaXnRf8

some wax dopeness 
http://www.youtube.com/user/waxandherbalt#p/u/100/4Y8S3IOFTZghttp://www.youtube.com/user/waxandherbalt#p/c/2A75C12CA6FBAC1F/3/Cc_APRxhOck

some underground marijuana soundtracks 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QYDy0RDhBG0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VgrsQMt5a80


----------



## boombip (Jan 10, 2010)

Well here are some, in my opinion, AMAZING artists lol please check out these songs if you like

Chill/relaxing/ meaninful/ good as music like 
Zion I, People under the stairs, eligh, grouch, living legends, basic vocab, cunninglynguists, santogold, goapele, Strange fruit project, and more!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6HXNQjVr7L8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gtT43dBWTD8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UkFMSw-5Fns&feature=PlayList&p=083CB5EC9EC02052&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LHdNgkdyG_g&feature=PlayList&p=083CB5EC9EC02052&index=5


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z5Q1Tij5AOQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EFUITRLL-uQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dBNcLlDsoN8


----------



## misha2k9 (Jan 12, 2010)

does any 1 listen to pete rock he is dope here is some links check it out
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=89ED2DNja90
am what else mostly underground hip hop funky dl is good as well
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=adI6IRY2FVA&feature=related


----------



## TheTruthSeeeker (Aug 30, 2010)

Hmmm little confusing here the title says underground rap which i never heard before. Im a backpacker and indie lable owner myself but only know underground hip hop which hip hop and rap are completely differen the first videos are underground hip hop from emcees not rappers which was cool then dj screw showed up and everything he was involved with wasd commercial sided rapp tactics and crap....Long live real hip hop, the elements and lyricism.


----------



## AzNsOuLjAh27 (Aug 30, 2010)

[video=youtube;fGeDwwImP1U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fGeDwwImP1U[/video]
[video=youtube;2_SoLQ3mFOo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2_SoLQ3mFOo[/video]
[video=youtube;hzMp2y8qAlM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hzMp2y8qAlM[/video]
[video=youtube;zKqqjUE68WA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zKqqjUE68WA[/video]


----------



## TheTruthSeeeker (Aug 31, 2010)

Fuck Immortal Technique with that bullshit. Anyone that would even subscribe to that dumb ass therory is an idiot who has no brain or eyes. Bush took down the towers yeah ok when we all know if you want to lay that blame on a US president it would fall squarely on Clintons shoulders for allowing all thos cock sucking terrorists all on the bann from entering list to enter the country. Now that said the other emcees were good except Classified Intelligence which had good production but dudes delivery and content was weak......Remember the fight for America starts November this year and doesn't stop until the anti american enemy of the state Obama is removed from office and America is restored to the people..now get the Emceee Electronica tracks out and prepare


----------



## blazin256 (Aug 31, 2010)

[video=youtube;_38qINBxq6M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_38qINBxq6M[/video]
[video=youtube;Igt-jW4e8ts]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Igt-jW4e8ts[/video]
[video=youtube;qggxTtnKTMo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qggxTtnKTMo[/video]


----------



## spliffendz (Aug 31, 2010)

[video=youtube;fcoc9Ny1BD4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fcoc9Ny1BD4[/video]


----------



## spliffendz (Aug 31, 2010)

[video=youtube;4yCeqM6W4iQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4yCeqM6W4iQ&feature=related[/video]


----------



## spliffendz (Aug 31, 2010)

[video=youtube;naNxVih9-88]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=naNxVih9-88&feature=related[/video]


----------



## spliffendz (Aug 31, 2010)

[video=youtube;5jhBSNVPIVU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5jhBSNVPIVU[/video]


----------



## spliffendz (Aug 31, 2010)

[video=youtube;O9n0fQG6jps]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O9n0fQG6jps&feature=related[/video]


----------



## spliffendz (Aug 31, 2010)

[video=youtube;RamY6D-9_eM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RamY6D-9_eM&feature=related[/video]


----------



## spliffendz (Aug 31, 2010)

[video=youtube;4GFb9t9Yn2M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4GFb9t9Yn2M&feature=related[/video]


----------



## blazin256 (Aug 31, 2010)

you can put more then one video in a post


----------



## spliffendz (Aug 31, 2010)

[video=youtube;OWEcM9Pa0ec]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OWEcM9Pa0ec&feature=related[/video]


----------



## spliffendz (Aug 31, 2010)

blazin256 said:


> you can put more then one video in a post


might crash the page


----------



## spliffendz (Aug 31, 2010)

[video=youtube;gNtEM1lRlQA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gNtEM1lRlQA[/video]


----------



## spliffendz (Aug 31, 2010)

[video=youtube;hqW9MnmdsAM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hqW9MnmdsAM[/video]


----------



## spliffendz (Aug 31, 2010)

[video=youtube;4uRWSLIutHQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4uRWSLIutHQ[/video]


----------



## spliffendz (Aug 31, 2010)

[video=youtube;p5vuTToYN8M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p5vuTToYN8M&feature=player_embedded#![/video]


----------



## spliffendz (Aug 31, 2010)

[video=youtube;dR8olLxVcr8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dR8olLxVcr8&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 1, 2010)

[youtube]VPKwoFsREgc?fs=1&amp;hl=en_GB"[/youtube]

big up the fat man from me home town.


----------



## AzNsOuLjAh27 (Sep 2, 2010)

this is the best understand rapper tho. KILLAH PRIEST (WU-TANG, MACABEEZ)
[video=youtube;W5t5xcVchKY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W5t5xcVchKY[/video]
[video=youtube;BLJnBiZAKQ8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BLJnBiZAKQ8[/video]
[video=youtube;GwAwK2Dn_2I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GwAwK2Dn_2I[/video]
[video=youtube;n1vqABeQsRU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n1vqABeQsRU[/video]


----------



## The Ruiner (Sep 2, 2010)

Yup...


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Sep 8, 2010)

Some Felipe for y'all!

[youtube]cy2WgOg8Y28[/youtube]

[youtube]j7Vl0peys90[/youtube]

[youtube]i5vSia_tLeI[/youtube]


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Sep 8, 2010)

[youtube]V5KSieH4Afc[/youtube]


----------



## ftpstrangr (Sep 8, 2010)

Here ya go. Best song on the thread. Enjoy 


[video=youtube;RJc1-EDHzVs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RJc1-EDHzVs&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## ftpstrangr (Sep 8, 2010)

TheTruthSeeeker said:


> Hmmm little confusing here the title says underground rap which i never heard before. Im a backpacker and indie lable owner myself but only know underground hip hop which hip hop and rap are completely differen the first videos are underground hip hop from emcees not rappers which was cool then dj screw showed up and everything he was involved with wasd commercial sided rapp tactics and crap....Long live real hip hop, the elements and lyricism.


The truth right there.


----------

